
Africa's Largest API Marketplace - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/08/06/mtn-extends-its-digital-strategy-unveils-african-api-marketplace-to-unlock-the-continents-fast-growing-api-industry/
======
erencamlikaya
With the increasing population, new business models will foster from africa.
Althouth API marketplaces are nothing new, a niche platform curated
specifically for the African startups will quickly gain traction in my
opinion.

